# Maintenance done on the HS522



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi 
I have done the Carb cleaning and the snowblower is running way better... Some surging under load but overall way better (and no more choke) here's the maintenance done so far:
1.- Spark Plug
2.- Engine oil Change
3.- Adjust the track
4.- Height of auger housing (closer to ground) and leveling.
5.- Auger transmission oil change
6.- Loose and grease Augers from shaft
7.- Replacement of shear pins in Augers
8.- Re-paint of impeller

Spark plug - easy
Engine oil change - I managed to make a mess after overflowing.. 
Track adjustment - easy
Height of auger housing - Kind of hard unless you put it on "Service Position" (a$$ in the air), lesson learned for next time
Auger tranny oil change - Easy but be prepared to spend a couple of hours, especially if this is your first time, must pull augers and shaft could be stuck so the impeller will come out too. Have gears oil ready.
Loose and grease augers - If not rusted not too hard, PB Blast helps. 
Replacement of shear pins - Buy from Honda.
Repaint of impeller - while I'm there..

Findings:
Auger transmission had a lot of froth or bubbly, I've never seen oil like that and was not easy flowing, something tells me it was contaminated or broken down, probably original fluid from 20 years ago
One of the augers was missing the shear pin but because it was frozen it worked..
All bearings are perfect, outstanding quality.

Next will be the transmission oil and I think I'll be good..

Here's the video, my lovely assistant gave me the 'go'


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

The surging doesn't sound normal to me?
You running the choke half closed?
Edit, I guess not huh?

Mine used to surge a little and I started using an additive.

Do you add any type of cleaner to your gas?
I use B-12 Chemtool, add it to the gas.
Cleans everything up, I don't use it all the time.

Berryman® B-12 Chemtool® Carburetor, Choke & Throttle Body Cleaner [VOC compliant in most areas] | Berryman Products

There are other products that is what I use.

Could be in need of an adjustment somewhere too?


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

What I find amazing, is how similar this all is to the HS622.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes. Hs622 is basically the same with a GX160 instead of a GX140
Parts are exactly the same. Every nut/bolt I have bought is the same. 
I think the 522 was discontinued sometime in the nineties and the 622 carried on. 

Tracks, bearings, augers, clutch, tranissions, etc. all the same but what's different is the chrome on the handles and the handle mounted choke. 

Good cause parts are still available for a 20 y/o machine


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

And they are still selling the 622 in Canada.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes. I'm looking at possibly replacing my 522 with a 622 or a Yamaha (wishful thinking)

Here in Canada we can still get the 622 so it's good to know I don't have to buy an expensive 724 or 924


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I don't know that you would really notice the power difference. I would think going from a 522 to a 724 or larger might be more noticeable, but I am not sure that 1 horse on the same frame would be all that more.


----------



## Oracle (Oct 8, 2014)

I agree that a 724 will have a more noticeable power but I only have a triple car garage with a longish driveway so anything more than a 622 is a complete overkill. I could probably get away with a single stage but I want a cool track-based snowblower...


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Gotcha.


----------

